# Waml Bodybuilding Progress



## Waml (Jan 12, 2020)

I've lifted weights and drank supplements and took pills and they worked for recovery but my body adjusted to this.

I will give science a try by taking zinc vitamin pills before a medical MRI scan on my pituitary gland in my brain that is about testosterone production. This would be done a few times a year with supplements of using a small magnet on my forehead between my eyes to recharge the magnetic testosterone.

The magnetic testosterone would give fitness performance boost and fuel efficient recovery from digesting food with magnetic testosterone throughout the body.

More Force would be applied to lifting weights to become stronger.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 12, 2020)

Waml said:


> I've lifted weights and drank supplements and took pills and they worked for recovery but my body adjusted to this.
> 
> I will give science a try by taking zinc vitamin pills before a medical MRI scan on my pituitary gland in my brain that is about testosterone production. This would be done a few times a year with supplements of using a small magnet on my forehead between my eyes to recharge the magnetic testosterone.
> 
> ...



What discount code do I use? My other pituitary glands are bunk. I need the one in my head to work.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 12, 2020)

I heard magnetic testosterone suppositories are how you become Magneto. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Viduus (Jan 12, 2020)

CptFKNplanet said:


> I heard magnetic testosterone suppositories are how you become Magneto. Can anyone confirm?



didn’t work..


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 12, 2020)

CptFKNplanet said:


> I heard magnetic testosterone suppositories are how you become Magneto. Can anyone confirm?



FD may be able to confirm


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 12, 2020)

I hear magnetic dildos work great. Can you confirm?


----------



## Viduus (Jan 12, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I hear magnetic dildos work great. Can you confirm?



guys, I’m always willing to take one for the team but this is getting a little painful. (It works)


----------



## Waml (Jan 27, 2020)

I've also thought about the word "physique." Then I thought why not ingest DNA from the opposite gender to get a "manly" physique because DNA contains the information about a persons body construction. And as a reminder physique is about form and shape and size so these would be information that ingesting DNA would carry and pass on to the other person. The idea is to get the manly look from female DNA that obviously know what a man should look like. The DNA can be obtained in scientific ways or maybe even obtained from mouth swabs and then put into capsule pill form after harvesting. Cloning DNA for ingesting would be limited but should be considered if obtaining DNA pills is hard to get. The action is when a woman takes a man she creates another version of the man as boy or daughter. When a man takes a woman he builds virility.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 27, 2020)

Bananas Land.  I have no idea what's going on here.  Is this real?


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm going to start eating bull meat. Lots of DNA in the meat, I'll be jacked!!!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jan 27, 2020)

Neg reps, anyone?


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> Neg reps, anyone?



Naaahhhhh, he used punctuation. :32 (18):


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jan 27, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Naaahhhhh, he used punctuation. :32 (18):



Noted. Hahaha!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 27, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm going to start eating bull meat. Lots of DNA in the meat, I'll be jacked!!!



Ya gotta make sure it's certified Black Anus


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Ya gotta make sure it's certified Black Anus



I'm rethinking the bull meat now. :32 (18):


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 27, 2020)

I think this guy is about to start sucking DNA out of used tampons...


----------

